

Kickstarter funded design products at the MoMA Design Store. - workoy
http://www.momastore.org/museum/moma/CategoryDisplay_10451_10001_26708_56161_-1_Y_Kickstarter%20at%20MoMA?ref=MoMAxKS

======
jennyqt
I love these. Kickstarter has been awesome and brought us much innovations.
This brings power back to the builders so that you can just execute when you
have an idea.

This store is awesome for builders so that you can just worry about building
and not marketing / distribution

